# Is an outdoor cage safe for rats?



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi,Seen as it is April now I was thinking of buying my three ladies an outdoor rabbit hutch for the summer with a little house and floor acces so they can be outside. I would put them in in the morning and back in there indoor cage for the night and I would always be around to keep an eye out (in the garden or in the house and regularly check on them) Now I only have one problem. The ideal cage I found is made of Pinewood and I know that Pinewood shavings are bad. But what about solid Pinewood planks? Also, the cage does not have bars but strong mesh. The gap in one square is about 1,5 cm. Do you guys think it's small enough? Thanks in advance for your replies!Annebp2001P.S how can I make it so my text is not turned into a solid block like it is now?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I personally wouldn't find it safe. We've had a few rabbits killed in outdoor hutches and pens, by cats or by dogs. Owls and other large prey birds are also a concern. The rats could also chew out of the cage, and it wouldn't take a huge hole for them to escape.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

It is risky but it is up to you. Personally I would by just a run with a little rat house that they can hide in to feel safe and get away from the sun if they want to. I wouldn't personally keep a big hutch just a run and a little container to feel safe in also you can always take them outside with you like on your shoulder or lap but since you have 3 that might be differcult I would recommend having just a run and a box or little rat house for shelter from the sun and to feel safe but still keeping an eye on them. However this is up to you not me I am just giving advice. ( sorry for the grammar and spelling)


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Also like sabetea said rats are big chewers but if you put some rat friendly chews in there it should take there mind of it. This is not a fact I am just telling you from my experience and research just remember if you dicide the hutch or just the run or both to keep and eye on them. I hope this helped and also only put them in the run when you are outside with them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

IMO keeping rats outside is not in any way safe.

They will be exposed to the elements, dangerous temperatures, parasites, other rodents = diseases, and predators. Sooo many people get their outdoor pets killed by cats, dogs, or wild animals breaking into the cages. Even very secure cages won't stop it from happening. And if you are not watching for even a moment it could be too late.

Pine is not safe like that at all. Only kiln dried pine is not just pine. They can also chew it and pee on it, which the wood would absorb the urine and be impossible to clean.

There is no reason at all to keep them outside. It will not be fun for them. Taking them out in a safe secure playpen for small amounts of time with 100% complete supervision can be ok. But definitely I would not keep them outside.


----------



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for all of your replies. At first, I was only planning of getting a little outdoor play pen but they are all sooooo expensive. So I figured a hutch for the same price might be better. I would not leave them unsupervised and in the area there is only one cat and the rats and cat are friends as the cat keeps coming to our house. But if you know of a cheap play pen for outside I would be very gratefull if you told me where to find it!


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I have found some puppie play pens suitable for rats on eBay for £17-£19 if his helps


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

if you go to eBay and type in fabric puppy playpen there are loads


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

moonkissed is right.


----------



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks guys! The puppy play pen is a good idea even though I wont be able to see very well what they are doing. Oh well, you cant have everything XD.
One more question: ive read you can remove the floor in some of these so would you reccomend it to let my rats have outdoor play time for one hour and constantly supervised? so they can be outside on hot summer days. Ive already had one rat outside for about ten minutes on my lap to see how she would react and she seemed very exited sniffing in all directions.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think removing the floor is a good idea since hey might be able to squeeze under it.


----------



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

I thought about that. But if I put bricks or stones it should be alright


----------



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

I mean I put stones around the opening si they cant lift it


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay it's a little risky but you know your rats better than I do  hope they enjoy it!


----------

